# Darden Resturants



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I will not eat at a Longhorn, Red Lobster, Olive Garden, Bahama Breeze, Captitol Grille or Seasons 52.

http://shareholdersalliance.org/wp-c...lTestimony.pdf

(Second page, third paragraph from the end.)

If you do, you're helping to erode and eventually destroy your fishing access.

Contact them and let them know how you feel about them taking action against the Recreational Fishing Industry.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info! 

For the ones that are on Facebook or other networking sites, the fastest way to get this out is for us to start posting it everywhere.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

They only understand bottom line ( money ). So you have to hit them where it hurts, in the bank account.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I worked for the Darden company for six years. I do not understand why they are so involved in American based fishery matters. Most of their seafood comes from foreign sources. I understand that they want to make sure that they "get theirs" and in restricting the recreational fisherman, it leaves more for the restaurant. But seriously, a huge majority of the seafood in these restaurants is from over sea sources. The new lobster farm they built is in Malaysia. Why not build it here and create jobs? Why not build it here if you REALLY cared about the lobster populations on American coasts.

Sadly the average Joe, who does not care about any of this, will continue to eat Darden food. I doubt a few fisherman eating elsewhere will really effect the bank account. What the recreational fishermen need is real representation in a big way.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Their restaurants are off our list of places to eat, and I will hit them on Facebook as well!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Kenton said:


> The new lobster farm they built is in Malaysia. Why not build it here and create jobs? Why not build it here if you REALLY cared about the lobster populations on American coasts.


Is that legal?

I won't eat at a Darden restaurant because the food is so bad.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

I plan on sending Mr. Bing an email...


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Decided to copy a few others at Darden as well...


Sent: Monday, October 15, 2012 4:32 PM
To: '[email protected]'
Cc: '[email protected]'; '[email protected]'; '[email protected]'
Subject: Catch Share Support 

Mr. Bing,

I noted with interest your letter of 25 June 2012 in support of catch share
management in the Gulf of Mexico 
fishery which may be found at the following web link.

[URL="http://shareholdersalliance.org/wp-content/uploads/Darden_CouncilTestimony.pdf"]http://shareholdersalliance.org/wp-content/uploads/Darden_CouncilTestimony.pdf[/URL]

In your letter you describe your support and Darden restaurants support for a further review of recreational fishing practices and fish allocation. 

I don't take lightly the battle for the ocean's protein resources that has
heated up over the past years, nor do I take lightly threats against
recreational fishing in the Gulf of Mexico such as those made within your
letter. My family and I can no longer patronize a restaurant within the
Darden group due to your restaurant groups apparent support of catch share and your written threat against recreational anglers. 


There are other fisherman waking up as well. It is a small start, but we
will get the message out about your restaurant group. 
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/darden-resturants-134231/

I can only assume you planned for this and that we won't put too much of a
"hole" in Darden's future revenues. 

Sincerely


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is an email address to the lead share holder as well.

[email protected]


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> Decided to copy a few others at Darden as well...
> 
> 
> Sent: Monday, October 15, 2012 4:32 PM
> ...


I'm going to pass this on to several other forums too.


----------



## Bean Counter (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Lets see what we can do.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

I am sharing this and putting the word out. Which sucks because I was planning and going to Olive Garden this weekend for that awesome Fried shrimp Scampi, but this crashed my appetite for your restraraunts. 


Darden can kiss my


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

I love all those! I don't care what they do, won't stop me from eating there! I
Interesting info, but silly to think you can change their operation(s)! 


" You know, I know this steak doesn't exist. I know that when I put it in my mouth, the Matrix is telling my brain that it is juicy and delicious. After nine years, you know what I realize? "


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

?MEGA said:


> I love all those! I don't care what they do, won't stop me from eating there! I
> Interesting info, but silly to think you can change their operation(s)!
> 
> 
> " You know, I know this steak doesn't exist. I know that when I put it in my mouth, the Matrix is telling my brain that it is juicy and delicious. After nine years, you know what I realize? "


 
Thanks for your support.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Good their food sucks anyways. An even better reason not to eat their frozen garbage. Thanks for the link man!


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

markw4321 said:


> Thanks for your support.


Sorry... Good luck with your cause!


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Add it to your social media site (facebook) whatever and make more people aware of it, I am. Just another form of big business or big government trying to hold the man down!


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

FUPAGUNT said:


> Good their food sucks anyways. An even better reason not to eat their frozen garbage. Thanks for the link man!


no kidding......


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

This is all about the bottom line. Now they can say we are using imported seafood for sustainability. BS its because its cheaper.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Got a response back from Darden. 

Not much of a response in terms of the complicated factors that surround their support for "improved data collection and monitoring" in the recreational....sector.


how should i respond?




From: Sustainability Department [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Tuesday, October 23, 2012 11:24 AM
Subject: US Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management


Thank you for taking the time to contact us and share your concerns regarding our comments to the U.S. Gulf of Mexico Fishery Management. We understand this issue is important to you and we appreciate the opportunity to better clarify our position.

Darden is committed to the long-term sustainability of the Gulf of Mexico fishery for the benefit of commercial fisherman, recreational fishermen like yourself, and the millions of Gulf shore residents. Contrary to some reports, we did not support taking quota from recreational fishermen and giving it to commercial fishermen. We do support improved data collection and monitoring in both the recreational and commercial fishing sectors. We believe it is in the best of interest of all fishermen to support the monitoring of Gulf fisheries to help reduce the level of uncertainty, strengthen management, improve ocean health and enable recreational and commercial fishing to continue now and into the future.

We are also taking steps to be a good partner in the Gulf. Darden recently launched its first Fishery Improvement Project in the Gulf of Mexico with Publix Super Markets and the Sustainable Fisheries Partnership. The FIP is designed to improve data collection and monitoring in the commercial snapper and grouper fisheries in the Gulf. Our collective goal is to bring fishermen, wholesalers, distributors, buyers, and other fishery stakeholders together to improve the long-term condition of the Gulf fishery. 

We support the efforts of all fishermen to have access to the Gulf of Mexico fishery. We also recognize that with shared ownership comes shared responsibility and believe that improved data collection will make all of us better stewards of this ecosystem. 

Thank you for allowing us the opportunity to clarify our statements. We hope to have the opportunity to serve you in one of our restaurants again soon.

Sincerely,

xxxxx

Manager of Sustainability

Darden Restaurants


----------

